# A-MAZ-N-TUBE-SMOKER in my Masterbuilt Smokehouse Propane Smoker



## savannahsmoker (Jun 15, 2012)

I received the AMNTS from Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com to put through it’s paces mainly in the Traeger Pellet Smoker, but I thought why not try it in the propane smoker.

The UPS truck brought an AMNTS and about 20 pounds of Pitmaster’s Choice Pellets.  Thank you Todd.








Loaded the Tube about ¾ of a pound of Pitmaster’s Choice Pellets.







Light with a torch.







I put a pan over the chip pan and place the AMNTS in it.  This is to prevent flare-ups.







Here comes the smoke







The pit maintained a constant temp of 217 degrees at it’s lowest setting with a nice blue color smoke coming out the pit.







So far the A-MAZ-N-TUBE-SMOKER has exceeded my expectations and solved my no smoke dilemma in my Masterabuilt Propane Smoker.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 15, 2012)

That's Amazen! I'm really curious why the tube will work directly over the propane burner with no other air vents and the AMNPS won't.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like a great solution 

I think it is because the tube takes on more oxygen because of the way it is constructed - the bottom and sides one the AMNS and AMNPS are more limiting to airflow


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Savannah, how long did you let it burn? I'm wondering if the whole tube will burn with the door closed the whole time. I'm also curious if drippings on it will affect it like they do the AMNPS.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Guys

This is news to me too!

Never thought it would overcome the low oxygen atmosphere in a propane smoker.

I can't possible test every smoker or every scenario, that's why I sent out test smokers to guys with different smokers

SavannahSmoker has gone well beyond the call of duty to test drive this new model.

THX!

TJ


----------



## savannahsmoker (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment and for letting see what this device can and will do.  

We had a doctor's appointment so I was not able to get a complete time.  When we left the AMNST was still smoking nicely after two hours and twenty minutes.  I am sure it will go more the three hours and maybe four.

I left it smoke while we were gone and here is the aftermath. 

Pretty much nothing left but ash.







Remains of 12 1/2 oz of A-MAZ-Smoker Pellets.  The small amount of partially burnt pellets where in the closed steel end of the tube.

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Now time for me to smoke up a bunch of Turkey Legs.


----------



## jakethessnake (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome, just waiting for a few more reviews before I pull the trigger. I have the 6x8 dust smoker and have been wanting to get a pellet smoker.


----------



## 53rdcard (Jun 26, 2012)

I got one in and have tested it in my masterbuilt xl, i cranked the temp to give it a good test, and here are the results, it burned as expected for the 4-5 hrs that the 12" is said to smoke (noticed it was closer to 5hrs then 4) and this is with some 100% cherry pellets i found on amazon 20lbs for $23 thought i would test it with off brand to give it the best chance to foul up, but it worked like a charm. I got it started inside the smoker, and on the bottom, i left the door slightly open during the 10 minute start time, and once it got going i lit the burner and turned it up to 350-400 to see if any heat from the burner would cause it to burn all the pellets.

this picture was taken after 3 hours, and it was working perfectly, if you look at the close up where you can see the temp you can just see a wisp of smoke coming from the back of the tube, and of course the other photo was right after i opened the door.

I am very satisfied with it. in fact my only complaint about my order is i wasn't paying attention closely enough and accidentally ordered 5lbs of mesquite dust instead of pellets, doh


----------



## jd2220 (Jun 26, 2012)

53rdcard said:


> I got one in and have tested it in my masterbuilt xl, i cranked the temp to give it a good test, and here are the results, it burned as expected for the 4-5 hrs that the 12" is said to smoke (noticed it was closer to 5hrs then 4) and this is with some 100% cherry pellets i found on amazon 20lbs for $23 thought i would test it with off brand to give it the best chance to foul up, but it worked like a charm. I got it started inside the smoker, and on the bottom, i left the door slightly open during the 10 minute start time, and once it got going i lit the burner and turned it up to 350-400 to see if any heat from the burner would cause it to burn all the pellets.
> 
> this picture was taken after 3 hours, and it was working perfectly, if you look at the close up where you can see the temp you can just see a wisp of smoke coming from the back of the tube, and of course the other photo was right after i opened the door.
> 
> I am very satisfied with it. in fact my only complaint about my order is i wasn't paying attention closely enough and accidentally ordered 5lbs of mesquite dust instead of pellets, doh


I am new to smoking, can you tell me the advantages/disadvantages of pellets vs wood.  I currently use a cast iron pan on top of the original wood chip tray.  Also do you use sand or water in your water pan.

Thanks


----------



## frosty (Jun 26, 2012)

Love my pellet smoker, but the tube smoker has me wonderin . . . . . . . . .


----------



## 53rdcard (Jun 26, 2012)

first, to answer your water or sand question, i use sand, as to the advantages/disadvantages of pellets over chips/chucks, for me, its cost and storage size, per hour of smoke the pellets are a little cheaper, for the storage comment you have to take into consideration the smoke time vs space needed for the product your burning, a bag of chips from walmart is about $1-2 and will go for around 4-6 hrs i have found, that same size bag of pellets will hold something like 6-7lbs of pellets and maybe 1/2-3/4 of a lb will smoke for 4-6 hrs, so I'm getting 28-35 hrs of smoke for the same amount of space, and at a small savings (at least if you can find a good source, or you buy in bulk, otherwise your about the same cost wise after shipping) only down side is, the chips have to stay indoors so they wont get damp (or at least where i live cause the humidity is usually pretty high), where you can leave the chips/chunks outside

for me at least on the 2 propane smokers i own, the chip pan could cause the wood to burn instead of smolder after a while, so what should have lasted 4-6 hrs only lasted 1-2 with this pellet smoker at least, its going to burn as long as it was advertised to burn. the only way i found to solve the chip/chunk burning problem was to raise the chip pan up high enough so that it would work right, but that also cost you area for smoking, therefore i got the pellet smoker to solve that, with it working as i expect it to i can actually lower the "water" pan down to very close to the burner, and even get a more shallow pan if i wanted, and gain a good 9-12" of space at the bottom of my smoker.

The 12" one i have will smoke 4-6hrs, the 18" will go as long as 9hrs, he sells a larger one, but i wanted to keep it as far from the burner as possible, so i went with the one that would fit the depth of my smoker, now if Mr. Johnson were to make a 16" model and needed a tester i would be very happy to test that for him, as that is the max depth wise i can fit, sadly the 18" is to long, and i feel it would be to close to the burner if i set it going with the width of the smoker.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey 53, does your smoker have a bottom vent near where the tube is sitting? I know there's a vent around the burner but am wondering if there's another.


----------



## jd2220 (Jun 26, 2012)

53rdcard said:


> first, to answer your water or sand question, i use sand, as to the advantages/disadvantages of pellets over chips/chucks, for me, its cost and storage size, per hour of smoke the pellets are a little cheaper, for the storage comment you have to take into consideration the smoke time vs space needed for the product your burning, a bag of chips from walmart is about $1-2 and will go for around 4-6 hrs i have found, that same size bag of pellets will hold something like 6-7lbs of pellets and maybe 1/2-3/4 of a lb will smoke for 4-6 hrs, so I'm getting 28-35 hrs of smoke for the same amount of space, and at a small savings (at least if you can find a good source, or you buy in bulk, otherwise your about the same cost wise after shipping) only down side is, the chips have to stay indoors so they wont get damp (or at least where i live cause the humidity is usually pretty high), where you can leave the chips/chunks outside
> 
> for me at least on the 2 propane smokers i own, the chip pan could cause the wood to burn instead of smolder after a while, so what should have lasted 4-6 hrs only lasted 1-2 with this pellet smoker at least, its going to burn as long as it was advertised to burn. the only way i found to solve the chip/chunk burning problem was to raise the chip pan up high enough so that it would work right, but that also cost you area for smoking, therefore i got the pellet smoker to solve that, with it working as i expect it to i can actually lower the "water" pan down to very close to the burner, and even get a more shallow pan if i wanted, and gain a good 9-12" of space at the bottom of my smoker.
> 
> The 12" one i have will smoke 4-6hrs, the 18" will go as long as 9hrs, he sells a larger one, but i wanted to keep it as far from the burner as possible, so i went with the one that would fit the depth of my smoker, now if Mr. Johnson were to make a 16" model and needed a tester i would be very happy to test that for him, as that is the max depth wise i can fit, sadly the 18" is to long, and i feel it would be to close to the burner if i set it going with the width of the smoker.


Thanks for all the input.  Being new to smoking this site is my source for information.  I have realized that even though the times I have previously smoked (mostly pork butts, chicken, and sausage) the meat has come out tasting good that I was making plenty of mistakes.  I wasn't getting the TBS and using a large water pan was causing my cooking times to be longer.  I plan on smoking in a few weeks and will try the sand as suggested by many.  I also wouldn't mind trying the pellet tube. 

Do you have a link to where I can purchase? 

Finally I have been trying to get an already made propane hose with built in needle/regulator valve and some have suggested a Bayou Classic, my question is that they sell some with different PSI.  I just don't know which PSI I should order.

Here is the link:  http://bayouclassicdepot.com/propane_regulator_kit.htm

Any input greatly appreciated.  Thanks again.


----------



## jus256 (Jun 26, 2012)

Can the tube burn dust also or just pellets?


----------



## 53rdcard (Jun 26, 2012)

nope the smoker does not have an extra vent in the bottom, i have thought of adding one, but as long as the tube smoker works without it, i wont.

And as far as i know the tube only smokes pellets, but i really hope it will burn dust as i ordered 5lbs of mesquite dust while thinking i was ordering pellets


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 26, 2012)

53rdcard said:


> nope the smoker does not have an extra vent in the bottom, i have thought of adding one, but as long as the tube smoker works without it, i wont.
> 
> And as far as i know the tube only smokes pellets, but i really hope it will burn dust as i ordered 5lbs of mesquite dust while thinking i was ordering pellets


If you ordered from Todd I would ask him if it will burn it before I tried, if it won't I'm sure he will trade it out for you.


----------



## driedstick (Jun 27, 2012)

I just got my amps last week for my fridge build and it worked awesome I do have vents down at the bottom of my fridge and I put the amps up just high enough on some 1/4"x1/4" Tubing so I could get air under it and with it fully loaded it smoked for right at 10hrs, I had my summer sausage already out before it was done smoking. THIS IS BETTER THAT SLICED BREAD!!!!!! And the pit masters blend on Elk and Deer summer sausage was to die for. And the customer service from Todd was outstanding A++++++++ You would not be disappointed


----------



## jus256 (Jun 27, 2012)

53rdcard said:


> nope the smoker does not have an extra vent in the bottom, i have thought of adding one, but as long as the tube smoker works without it, i wont.
> 
> And as far as i know the tube only smokes pellets, but i really hope it will burn dust as* i ordered 5lbs of mesquite dust while thinking i was ordering pellets*


That's like the time I booked a 9AM flight to Philly.  It turned out to be a 9PM flight.


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 27, 2012)

ok so will the square maze looking amazin smoker burn all three...chips, pellets, & dust????


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 27, 2012)

53rdcard said:


> first, to answer your water or sand question, i use sand, as to the advantages/disadvantages of pellets over chips/chucks, for me, its cost and storage size, per hour of smoke the pellets are a little cheaper, for the storage comment you have to take into consideration the smoke time vs space needed for the product your burning, a bag of chips from walmart is about $1-2 and will go for around 4-6 hrs i have found, that same size bag of pellets will hold something like 6-7lbs of pellets and maybe 1/2-3/4 of a lb will smoke for 4-6 hrs, so I'm getting 28-35 hrs of smoke for the same amount of space, and at a small savings (at least if you can find a good source, or you buy in bulk, otherwise your about the same cost wise after shipping) only down side is, the chips have to stay indoors so they wont get damp (or at least where i live cause the humidity is usually pretty high), where you can leave the chips/chunks outside
> 
> for me at least on the 2 propane smokers i own, the chip pan could cause the wood to burn instead of smolder after a while, so what should have lasted 4-6 hrs only lasted 1-2 with this pellet smoker at least, its going to burn as long as it was advertised to burn. the only way i found to solve the chip/chunk burning problem was to raise the chip pan up high enough so that it would work right, but that also cost you area for smoking, therefore i got the pellet smoker to solve that, with it working as i expect it to i can actually lower the "water" pan down to very close to the burner, and even get a more shallow pan if i wanted, and gain a good 9-12" of space at the bottom of my smoker.
> 
> The 12" one i have will smoke 4-6hrs, the 18" will go as long as 9hrs, he sells a larger one, but i wanted to keep it as far from the burner as possible, so i went with the one that would fit the depth of my smoker, now if Mr. Johnson were to make a 16" model and needed a tester i would be very happy to test that for him, as that is the max depth wise i can fit, sadly the 18" is to long, and i feel it would be to close to the burner if i set it going with the width of the smoker.


The ends are pressed on, but can be removed with a little patience

Then, you could cut an 18" to any size you want.

If you want, I can cut down an 18" for you, before I press on the ends

TJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 27, 2012)

Art,

You really put that little gadget to the test

THX a Million!!

I mean that figuratively only.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Todd


----------



## shortend (Aug 21, 2012)

Just ordered the A-MAZ-N-TUBE-SMOKER. Pretty excited to give it a whirl in my GOSM.  I already have all his other gadgets - each and everyone perform admirably as designed. I love using my MES 40 for smoking sausage and cold smoking, but, I'm a bit wary of it's durability under a lot of high temp use. That's where the GOSM comes in. I had a great deal of difficulty keeping the AMNPS lit in the GOSM due to the gas burner being such an oxygen hog and not allowing me to keep the AMNPS lit and positioned so as not to take up valuable rack space for the stuff I wanted to smoke. As a matter of fact, I just kind of gave up on it in my gasser. The tube smoker and these reviews are giving me a great deal of optomism that this little dude will finally do the trick for me  Should have it in a day or 2. Placed the order this AM. Got the shipping acknowledgement this afternoon when I got home from work. I don't think I've ever had to wait more than a couple of days for one of my orders from him to arrive right to my doorstep. Usually, with a little something extra in there that I didn't order, nor was charged for. It's just his way of saying he appreciates my business. He doesn't just say it. HE SHOWS IT AND SINCERELY MEANS IT!!  I hope he realizes just how much all of us that have had the pleasure of doing business with him, appreciate him and his outstanding customer service in return.

If you haven't tried his gadgets and products or experienced his customer service yet, you just don't realize what your missing!

ShortEnd


----------



## phlunkie (Aug 24, 2012)

Wait, so a product was made to take the aggravation of balancing the temp and smoke tray away?  Ok.  And here i am ready to throw my smokers in the street.  Plus i can use it as a cold smoker?  I cannot wait for pay day.  Thanks for the review and heads up.


----------



## conchokitty (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi TJ,

Does the tube come in shorter lengths to fit in the chip trays of propane smokers?

It looks long like it is designed for log burning smokers.

-CK


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 27, 2012)

ConchoKitty said:


> Hi TJ,
> 
> Does the tube come in shorter lengths to fit in the chip trays of propane smokers?
> 
> ...


The 12" seems to work well inside a propane vertical smoker.

Anything smaller, and you'll sacrifice burn time.

Here's a link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124652/a-maze-n-tube-smoker

Brain is at high altitude too, and it chuggs right along

TJ


----------



## tom walker (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely Amazn.

I'm wonderin' if the AMAZNTS would work in the vertical position with the lit end down, assuming proper oxygen flow.

Hmmmmm, visions of vertical off-set bullet smokers come to mind. (Think water heater tanks.)


----------

